# Living near to Canary Wharf



## humble99 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am working male in the 40s moving to work in Canary Wharf. Looking for living near CW - not averse to walking up to 20-25 minutes each way. Would prefer flats/apt buildings - if available, with resident gym. Flat share is not an option- family will visit me often from US. Looking for cost effective options. Prefer to keep monthly rent under 1000 pounds.
I have been looking at following areas - Limehouse, West ferry, Mudchute, Canada Water.
Seeking forum members' opinion of a few apt buildings in the surrounding areas.
Pan-Peninsula, Baltimore Wharf, Meridian Place, Ability Place etc..any opinion on particular buildings (or any other buildings) will be appreciated.

Further, which are the areas in the vicinity of CW i should consider? Not into the bar scene really - dont mind if the surroundings are a bit sterile during the weekend if it is safe.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

hi, i can recomend victoria docks. it is walkable from the wharf (approx30mins). its relatively new and modern and a lot of the apartment blocks havegyms included.

in addition there is a dlr station next to it (royal victoria)and a tube stop approx 10min walk away (canning town on jubilee line). 

main drawbacks are that its next to the excel centre which can be busy (although i never had any problems when i stayed there) and also the flight path for city airport is above you(literally). personally i got used to the planes and didnt really notice them except on sunday morning. there are also a few hotels there in case any of ur family visit although not sure what the rents are these days, i stayed there a cew years ago and rented a 1bed for over 1k amonth.

good luck


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

P


> refer to keep monthly rent under 1000 pounds.


I think this is going to be your biggest challenge. As you may or may not know, rents are quoted weekly in London, so you're looking at £230/week or less. You will probably find a few things that aren't professional shares, but I don't think you're going to have a lot of choice.



> dont mind if the surroundings are a bit sterile during the weekend if it is safe.


That certainly describes Canary Wharf.


----------



## humble99 (Feb 1, 2012)

gra80 said:


> hi, i can recomend victoria docks. it is walkable from the wharf (approx30mins). its relatively new and modern and a lot of the apartment blocks havegyms included.
> 
> in addition there is a dlr station next to it (royal victoria)and a tube stop approx 10min walk away (canning town on jubilee line).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply..I have not looked at Victoria Docks. Will research. Is London a "walkable" place? I walk as much as I can in NY city.


----------



## humble99 (Feb 1, 2012)

nyclon said:


> P
> 
> I think this is going to be your biggest challenge. As you may or may not know, rents are quoted weekly in London, so you're looking at £230/week or less. You will probably find a few things that aren't professional shares, but I don't think you're going to have a lot of choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks nyclon!
I am not fixed on the 1000 pound number if that is not realistic.
When I do a search of the Canary Wharf area for rentals, there looks to be a lot of inventory in the market..which might imply that better deals can be had .
What is your opinion on that?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

humble99 said:


> Thanks nyclon!
> I am not fixed on the 1000 pound number if that is not realistic.
> When I do a search of the Canary Wharf area for rentals, there looks to be a lot of inventory in the market..which might imply that better deals can be had .
> What is your opinion on that?


Yes, there does seem to be a lot of inventory. However, I think if you look more closely at what's on offer in that price range you'll see there are more offers for a bedroom in a 3 or 4 bedroom flat share rather than offers for studio or 1 bedroom flats. 



> Is London a "walkable" place?


London is 659 square miles to put it into perspective for you. Also, it's not conveniently set up like a grid. So, it's going to depend on where you need to walk. Canary Wharf reminds me of Battery Park City but if it were across the river in Jersey City. It would be a really long walk to Central London which is more like Manhattan in that you can find everything that you need in walking distance. It would probably helpful if you got yourself a map. I live in Central London and I do walk a lot, but I also rely heavily on both the tube and buses.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

North Greenwich, in particular the Greenwich Millennium Village.

It is the next station after Canary Wharf Eastwards , although I doubt very much you will find anything for 1000/month (1200-1400 for a 2 bed flat should be OK). When you go out of North Greenwich tube take pretty much any bus (ask the driver, is just one bust stop away) and go and have a look, you may like it (I used to live there, my bed to desk best time was 30 minutes  ).



No gym though.


----------



## humble99 (Feb 1, 2012)

jlms said:


> North Greenwich, in particular the Greenwich Millennium Village.
> 
> It is the next station after Canary Wharf Eastwards , although I doubt very much you will find anything for 1000/month (1200-1400 for a 2 bed flat should be OK). When you go out of North Greenwich tube take pretty much any bus (ask the driver, is just one bust stop away) and go and have a look, you may like it (I used to live there, my bed to desk best time was 30 minutes  ).
> 
> ...


thanks. Will check it out.
I am finding out from discussions in general that parts of Greenwich could me a hit or miss. Some say that it is good as long as one stays near the town center. Will have to find out.


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

jlms said:


> North Greenwich, in particular the Greenwich Millennium Village.
> 
> It is the next station after Canary Wharf Eastwards , although I doubt very much you will find anything for 1000/month (1200-1400 for a 2 bed flat should be OK). When you go out of North Greenwich tube take pretty much any bus (ask the driver, is just one bust stop away) and go and have a look, you may like it (I used to live there, my bed to desk best time was 30 minutes  ).
> 
> ...


No gyms in Greenwich?? What do people do then?Are there are any good gyms in London in general, seems like there should be?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

chicago said:


> No gyms in Greenwich?? What do people do then?Are there are any good gyms in London in general, seems like there should be?


Of course there are gyms in London. The original poster is looking to live in a building which has a gym in house and those are harder to find. Poster jlms was referring to a specific building which doesn't seem to have a gym.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

chicago said:


> No gyms in Greenwich?? What do people do then?Are there are any good gyms in London in general, seems like there should be?


Not in the Millennium Village, of course you can go to Greenwich proper or Canary Wharf and would find plenty of options, but I think the original poster is intending to look for developments with their own gym, which is quite common nowadays.


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

jlms said:


> Not in the Millennium Village, of course you can go to Greenwich proper or Canary Wharf and would find plenty of options, but I think the original poster is intending to look for developments with their own gym, which is quite common nowadays.


I am planning on moving to London and living in Greenwich in June, so was trying to figure out if there are good gyms there... that is if anyone knows. Not planning to live in a development, but renting a house, so would have to find a "free-standing" gym.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I work in Canary Wharf...for a few more weeks 

I have lived in Canary Wharf and just over the river in Greenwich. 2 completely different areas with good points:

Canary Wharf is convenient for your work (OP) but very sterile and dull. I had a flat in Millenium Harbour overlooking the river. A good complex with a gym. You might find a 1 bed for your budget.

Greenwich is almost like a village in London (at least the main part is). Lots of good shops and eating places. A great park and reasonable transport links. Very quick to Canary Wharf on the DLR, or Jubilee Line if North Greenwich.

Another alternative is Surrey Quays and surrounding area. Cheaper than Canary Wharf and you can just jump on the river boat to work 

If I were moving back into the area, I would go for Greenwich. More to do and a more pleasant environment...


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

m1key said:


> I work in Canary Wharf...for a few more weeks
> 
> I have lived in Canary Wharf and just over the river in Greenwich. 2 completely different areas with good points:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. What about Surrey Quays, is that a safe neighborhood for someone with a child?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

chicago said:


> Thanks for sharing. What about Surrey Quays, is that a safe neighborhood for someone with a child?


I don't know Surrey Quays terribly well, but I'm sure you'll find it is like most of the UK. It has good parts and not as good. I would recommend you check out the area when you arrive, along with Canary Wharf and Greenwich. A lot of areas surrounding Canary Wharf are relatively poor, though in the last 10 years they have been regenerated and are much better. Everyone has a different definition to what is good and bad and only you can decide for yourself. All 3 of the areas are fine and not known as being dodgy places. I think for family life Greenwich is the best you'll find in the area - There is also a great little Italian Deli I used to visit often


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

m1key said:


> I don't know Surrey Quays terribly well, but I'm sure you'll find it is like most of the UK. It has good parts and not as good. I would recommend you check out the area when you arrive, along with Canary Wharf and Greenwich. A lot of areas surrounding Canary Wharf are relatively poor, though in the last 10 years they have been regenerated and are much better. Everyone has a different definition to what is good and bad and only you can decide for yourself. All 3 of the areas are fine and not known as being dodgy places. I think for family life Greenwich is the best you'll find in the area - There is also a great little Italian Deli I used to visit often


I agree for a family, Greenwich wins hands down.


----------



## Thom1085 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi. I would also go along with what everyone else has said. For me Greenwich and Blackheath are the best places to live in that area. Ideal for a family with the park, great schools and easy transport links to central London. Some fantastic restaurants and a picturehouse independent cinema which I used to go to all the time. The indoor market is brilliant with international food stalls and work for sale by local designers and artists. Some cracking traditional pubs too! 

All the best with the move!


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions everyone! I appreciate them very much. So, I am trying to figure out when is a good time to move to London now. Need to figure out how long it will take to find an apartment, does anyone know how long the process takes usually? Thinking about moving beginning of June - beginning of July. Is it better to move mid-month or towards the end?


----------



## humble99 (Feb 1, 2012)

The Millenium Harbour looks fine. Surrey Quays needs further research. I am single - my family stays back in the US - so schools etc.. are not a concern. From that perspective, and considering Canary Wharf is not the ideal location for renters with a family, I am assuming that Canary Wharf might provide more "flat" for the rent.

Friends have referred a lot of apartment buildings near Canary Wharf - 
Pan Peninsula
Landmark 
Baltimore Wharf
Ability Place
Meridian Place
Dundee Wharf 

If you have any experience/opinion about any of these, it will be helpful not only to me but I guess to all who follow this thread.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

chicago said:


> Thanks for your suggestions everyone! I appreciate them very much. So, I am trying to figure out when is a good time to move to London now. Need to figure out how long it will take to find an apartment, does anyone know how long the process takes usually? Thinking about moving beginning of June - beginning of July. Is it better to move mid-month or towards the end?


Keep in mind that the Olympics are this summer at the end of July. People are renting out their houses and flats during that time trying to take advantage of tourists who will pay up. It could mean supply could be tight. I don't know, but it's something to think about.

As for how long it takes to find a flat, it probably depends most on how picky you are and how well the estate agent or agents understand what you want. I know you seem fixated on Greenwich, but you should try to spend some time walking around in a couple of different neighborhoods even if it's just for an hour or so. On paper, Greenwich may sound great but once you get there, you may find it's not what you expected. For us, for example, I thought Chelsea sounded really nice. It's great with lots of shopping and restaurants but then once I was there, I realized how far we would have to walk to the tube and that the traffic on the main road where the buses run was often horrendous.


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Keep in mind that the Olympics are this summer at the end of July. People are renting out their houses and flats during that time trying to take advantage of tourists who will pay up. It could mean supply could be tight. I don't know, but it's something to think about.
> 
> As for how long it takes to find a flat, it probably depends most on how picky you are and how well the estate agent or agents understand what you want. I know you seem fixated on Greenwich, but you should try to spend some time walking around in a couple of different neighborhoods even if it's just for an hour or so. On paper, Greenwich may sound great but once you get there, you may find it's not what you expected. For us, for example, I thought Chelsea sounded really nice. It's great with lots of shopping and restaurants but then once I was there, I realized how far we would have to walk to the tube and that the traffic on the main road where the buses run was often horrendous.


I don't mind walking around other neighborhoods, but which ones? It looks like I can't afford the square footage that I need in other areas (not to be confused with the number of bedrooms). Since my husband will be working in Canary Wharf, and he doesn't like to commute (I don't blame him) I just don't think there are any other options. If I am wrong, please do tell me where I have to go looking. I do want to reiterate thought that the square footage is of great importance here, don't want to have less than 1800. Thanks.


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

Thom1085 said:


> Hi. I would also go along with what everyone else has said. For me Greenwich and Blackheath are the best places to live in that area. Ideal for a family with the park, great schools and easy transport links to central London. Some fantastic restaurants and a picturehouse independent cinema which I used to go to all the time. The indoor market is brilliant with international food stalls and work for sale by local designers and artists. Some cracking traditional pubs too!
> 
> All the best with the move!


Cracking traditional pubs sounds good. sold.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

chicago said:


> I don't mind walking around other neighborhoods, but which ones? It looks like I can't afford the square footage that I need in other areas (not to be confused with the number of bedrooms). Since my husband will be working in Canary Wharf, and he doesn't like to commute (I don't blame him) I just don't think there are any other options. If I am wrong, please do tell me where I have to go looking. I do want to reiterate thought that the square footage is of great importance here, don't want to have less than 1800. Thanks.


Housing in the UK is generally small. Think tiny unimaginative square boxes! It sounds like you are going to have to compromise on something and if a less salubrious area is not an option then hubby is going to have to have a commute.

Another option is to look at the outer areas that have a train line to Fenchurch Street. Many of these trains stop at Limehouse, which is not that far from Canary Wharf.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

chicago said:


> I don't mind walking around other neighborhoods, but which ones? It looks like I can't afford the square footage that I need in other areas (not to be confused with the number of bedrooms). Since my husband will be working in Canary Wharf, and he doesn't like to commute (I don't blame him) I just don't think there are any other options. If I am wrong, please do tell me where I have to go looking. I do want to reiterate thought that the square footage is of great importance here, don't want to have less than 1800. Thanks.


I really don't have any advice for you. 1800 square feet and a short commute are going to be quite a challenge. There are a lot of more recently built purpose-built things (meaning they were built to be apartments/flats, not converted from something else) in and around Canary Wharf which might offer more of the space that you're looking for. I just find Canary Wharf kind of sterile and not really neighborhoody. 

The British are more concerned with number or rooms than they are with square footage so like m1key said, you will find a lot of places with boxy little rooms.


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

m1key said:


> Housing in the UK is generally small. Think tiny unimaginative square boxes! It sounds like you are going to have to compromise on something and if a less salubrious area is not an option then hubby is going to have to have a commute.
> 
> Another option is to look at the outer areas that have a train line to Fenchurch Street. Many of these trains stop at Limehouse, which is not that far from Canary Wharf.


Thanks. Looked at Limehouse it looks even more expensive than Greenwich. Really don't feel like living in the suburbs. Greenwich sound like it has a feel of a suburb already, so don't want to go any further away from central London than that. Looked at some houses in Greenwich, maybe able to afford stuff there. Square unimaginative boxes sounds very depressing, by the way. Sigh..


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

nyclon said:


> I really don't have any advice for you. 1800 square feet and a short commute are going to be quite a challenge. There are a lot of more recently built purpose-built things (meaning they were built to be apartments/flats, not converted from something else) in and around Canary Wharf which might offer more of the space that you're looking for. I just find Canary Wharf kind of sterile and not really neighborhoody.
> 
> The British are more concerned with number or rooms than they are with square footage so like m1key said, you will find a lot of places with boxy little rooms.



Thanks, yes, that is what we are finding out - that as soon as the square footage gets decent the number of rooms increases exponentially  I don't get it completely, but I guess that's just a cultural thing, maybe will get used to it too.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chicago said:


> Thanks, yes, that is what we are finding out - that as soon as the square footage gets decent the number of rooms increases exponentially  I don't get it completely, but I guess that's just a cultural thing, maybe will get used to it too.


Many renters (tenants) are flat sharers and families and they require specific number of bedrooms to accommodate a set number of people. So properties, esp at the affordable end of price scale, are listed by the number of bedrooms (i.e. how many they can accommodate) rather than the size. You need to look at the particulars to get the square footage (nowadays more likely in sq metres).


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

chicago said:


> Thanks. Looked at Limehouse it looks even more expensive than Greenwich. Really don't feel like living in the suburbs. Greenwich sound like it has a feel of a suburb already, so don't want to go any further away from central London than that. Looked at some houses in Greenwich, maybe able to afford stuff there. Square unimaginative boxes sounds very depressing, by the way. Sigh..


Personally I'd go for Canary Wharf before Limehouse. Whilst the part of Limehouse around the marina is quite nice, you only step out about 50 yards and it has a totally different feel.

Greenwich is more villagey/surburban than city centre, but the only parts that are really city centre like are he er...city centre. There you will get a little box for your budget. The city is also very very empty at weekends and after 9pm weekdays. Canary Wharf is similar in that it is very quiet, but less so. When the sun shines you'll get the tourists and people from the outlying areas coming into bars and restaurants, but the atmosphere is stale and the place feels half empty.

I'd advise having a look at the central parts of Greewich. Whilst not city like, it does have many of the good parts of what you might be looking for. Good cafes, bars and restaurants. Busy evenings and weekends, quiet out of the way places and interesting things to see and do. Plenty of taxis, train line and DLR - only zone 2 for London pricing.

Ok, enough of selling Greenwich! Unless you can up your budget it is the classic square footage v location problem. Best thing to do is visit and walk the areas, maybe have a look at a few apartments. 

When I lived in Canary Wharf (about 2006/7) I had a 2 bed apartment in Millenium Harbour. Couldn't tell you the footage, but the lounge was a good size for the UK. Large dining table and corner sofa with huge coffee table, with it not feeling cramped. 2 double bedrooms were adequate. You could fit a desk in each but not much more. The master was a bit better but the ensuite was a tiny box with just enough room for shower, loo and sink. Main bathroom was an ok size, but not large. shower over bath, loo and sink. Kitchen was galley style. Comfortable for 2 people, maybe 8 for a party . Hallway had a cupboard for washing machine and wasn't cramped. Balcony - nice view of river, enough space for small table and 3 chairs and a plant. Back then this cost £400 a week. I managed to get it down to £300 a week with some hard bargaining, but the market was in my favour. The rental market is very much in the landlord's favour right now.

Everything else in the same price range I looked at (including Limehouse) was smaller or in poor condition. The only place bigger was in Island Gardens (Google Map it). Not city living, but was a good apartment. I didn't go for it because it only had a juliet balcony, which to me is not a balcony, just a door with a rail to stop you falling!

Hope this helps. Good luck...

Hope this helps.


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

m1key said:


> Personally I'd go for Canary Wharf before Limehouse. Whilst the part of Limehouse around the marina is quite nice, you only step out about 50 yards and it has a totally different feel.
> 
> Greenwich is more villagey/surburban than city centre, but the only parts that are really city centre like are he er...city centre. There you will get a little box for your budget. The city is also very very empty at weekends and after 9pm weekdays. Canary Wharf is similar in that it is very quiet, but less so. When the sun shines you'll get the tourists and people from the outlying areas coming into bars and restaurants, but the atmosphere is stale and the place feels half empty.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this detailed posting. The more information the easier to make a decision. 

So, the budget is 700 pounds per week, need a 3-bedroom, with at least one bedroom being really large (need studio space). Is that doable in Greenwich? It looks like it might be, but not sure, some websites don't list square footage. Does anyone know if I can get something decent for this money in Greenwich or Canary Wharf?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

chicago said:


> Thanks so much for this detailed posting. The more information the easier to make a decision.
> 
> So, the budget is 700 pounds per week, need a 3-bedroom, with at least one bedroom being really large (need studio space). Is that doable in Greenwich? It looks like it might be, but not sure, some websites don't list square footage. Does anyone know if I can get something decent for this money in Greenwich or Canary Wharf?


What is your definition of really large? I don't know about Greenwich specifically, but as several of us have already said, rooms tend to be small and in older properties they can be really oddly shaped, as well. Like 15'x 6'. Your budget should be pretty good for Greenwich. What you are more likely to find than a large bedroom, is 2 reception rooms (living room/dining room/family room type space) and perhaps that would be something you could use as a studio space. Or in a terraced house you might get a conservatory.


----------



## chicago (Nov 10, 2011)

nyclon said:


> What is your definition of really large? I don't know about Greenwich specifically, but as several of us have already said, rooms tend to be small and in older properties they can be really oddly shaped, as well. Like 15'x 6'. Your budget should be pretty good for Greenwich. What you are more likely to find than a large bedroom, is 2 reception rooms (living room/dining room/family room type space) and perhaps that would be something you could use as a studio space. Or in a terraced house you might get a conservatory.


Yes, maybe I can covert a conservatory into a working space, then could get away with 2 bedrooms. I was having similar thoughts about the reception space as well. Hoping that the Olympics will not completely undercut my chances of scoring a decent place. Thanks for all your help!


----------

